# [Review]  VR am PC für 50€ - kann das Spaß machen? (Baofeng Mojing S1 + Riftcat/VRidge)



## TheSystemUI (5. August 2017)

*[Review]  VR am PC für 50€ - kann das Spaß machen? (Baofeng Mojing S1 + Riftcat/VRidge)*

[size=+2]*VR am PC für 50€ - kann das Spaß machen?
(Baofeng Mojing S1 + VRidge)*[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*[size=+1]> Inhalt[/size]*


Vorwort
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Technische Daten, Verarbeitung und Bildqualität
Der Bluetooth-Controller
VR mit Smartphone-Apps
VR mit Riftcat/VRidge
Fazit




​*[size=+1]> Vorwort[/size]*

Gängige VR-Headsets für den PC sind teuer, während Lösungen für das Smartphone in Form von einfachen Google Cardboard-Halterungen für wenige Euro bis hin zu etwas ausgefeilteren Brillen wie der GearVR von Samsung oder der Daydream-Plattform von Google deutlich günstiger zu haben sind. Anbieter wie Riftcat versuchen nun das Unmögliche möglich zu machen und den geringen Preis von Smartphone-VR mit der Qualität von PC-VR zu vereinen. Wie gut dies in der Praxis funktioniert und ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, auf diese Weise in VR einzusteigen, habe ich einfach einmal ausprobiert. Nebenbei ist dies mein erstes Review hier und ich dachte, dass dies ein gutes Thema ist, um das Schreiben einmal zu probieren 




*[size=+1]> Verpackung und Lieferumfang[/size]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Baofeng Mojing S1 ist über chinesische Händler für ca. 35-40€ erhältlich. Es kommt in einer schlichten weißen Verpackung daher, die allerdings keinerlei nicht-chinesische Informationen enthält. In der Verpackung befindet sich das Headset selbst, ein Bluetooth-Controller mit 2 AAA-Batterien (einen Display-Touch-Button hat das Headset allerdings nicht), 2 Abstandshalter, mit denen kleinere Smartphones weiter oben im Headset positioniert werden können, sowie das Kopfband und eine chinesische Kurzanleitung. Die App von Baofeng ist über einen QR-Code downloadbar, aber ebenfalls ausschließlich in chinesisch erhältlich.




*[size=+1]> Technische Daten, Verarbeitung und Bildqualität[/size]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Headset ist komplett aus Kunststoff gefertigt (ABS und PC), der jedoch sehr ordentlich verarbeitet ist. Hier wackelt und knarzt tatsächlich gar nichts. Das Smartphone wird vorne unter einer Klappe eingeklemmt, die hör- und spürbar einrastet und das Gerät mit Hilfe eines kleinen Schaumstoff-Kissens am Deckel gegen eine dünne Schicht Moosgummi drückt, die das Display des Handys vor Kratzern schützt. Ein kleiner Strich hilft dabei beim mittigen Ausrichten. Diese Konstruktion vermittelt tatsächlich das Gefühl, dass man sich um sein Smartphone auch bei wilden Kopfbewegungen keine Sorgen machen muss. An der Seite der Klappe sind jeweils Öffnungen angebracht, durch die beispielsweise Kabel für Kopfhörer oder USB geführt werden können. Die maximale Größe des Smartphones sollte dabei laut Hersteller mindestens 4,7 Zoll betragen, gleichzeitig aber auch 5,5 Zoll nicht überschreiten. Getestet habe ich diese Angaben mit einem LG Optimus G (4,7"), dessen Displayränder bei der Nutzung mit dem Baofeng Mojing S1 tatsächlich bereits deutlich zu sehen sind, als auch mit meinem Hauptgerät, einem Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro (5,5"), wo hingegen das gesamte Sichtfeld, andererseits aber auch fast der gesamte Platz im Headset, ausgefüllt wird. Im Internet finden sich jedoch auch Berichte von Nutzern, die Displays mit etwas größerer Diagonale in diesem Headset einsetzen konnten. Die Dicke der von mir getesteten Geräte bereitete mir keine Probleme, jedoch muss bei einer Hülle auf dem Smartphone bereits eine große Kraft aufgewendet werden, um den Deckel des Headsets noch schließen zu können. Das Nutzen mit Hülle ist also sicherlich nicht optimal, jedoch aufgrund der Polsterungen im Headset und nicht zuletzt auch wegen der Hitzeentwicklung moderner Smartphones im VR-Betrieb ohnehin nicht zu empfehlen.

Auf dem Kopf wird das Baofeng Mojing S1 von einem elastischen grauen Kopfband gehalten, dessen mittleres Band auf der Oberseite des Kopfes jedoch optional ist. Die Bänder sind problemlos verwendbar, bei der Längenverstellung über die Klettverschlüsse an den Enden scheinen sich die Nähte, die die Klettverschlüsse halten, aber bereits abzulösen, weshalb man dort vorsichtig vorgehen sollte – schade. Ansonsten ist der Sitz auf dem Kopf recht bequem. Die Polsterung am Rand ist per Klettverschluss befestigt und lässt sich somit austauschen. Der Raum für die Nase ist leider überhaupt nicht gepolstert, was mich persönlich nicht stört, obwohl das Headset dort merklich auf meiner Nase ruht. Brillen lassen sich mit dem Headset üblicherweise nicht verwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Auffälligste an dem 332 Gramm schweren Headset sind aber sicherlich die riesigen Fresnellinsen mit einem Durchmesser von 48 Millimetern, die ein Sichtfeld (FOV) von 110° ermöglichen sollen. Wer sich für genaue Messwerte interessiert, die ich leider nicht selbst liefern kann, sollte einmal hier vorbeischauen, wo außerdem ein QR-Code für die Einrichtung in der Google Cardboard App zur Verfügung steht, der dem Headset leider nicht beiliegt. Der subjektive Bildeindruck durch die Linsen ist jedenfalls gut und das Sichtfeld sehr ordentlich (laut obiger Quelle mit 93° nur 6° weniger als eine HTC Vive). Da Fresnellinsen verbaut wurden, ist eine Bildung von Linsenreflexen, besonders bei starken Hell-Dunkel-Kontrasten, nicht zu vermeiden und auch bei diesem Headset gut zu beobachten. Dafür ist die Schärfe wirklich gut und nur am äußeren Rand des Sichtfeldes kann man eine leichte Unschärfe und chromatische Aberration bemerken. Problematisch ist, dass sich der Augenabstand (IPD) nicht verstellen lässt. Laut Hersteller sollen sich zwar durch die Größe der Linsen in einem bestimmten Rahmen von 53-73 Millimetern keine Probleme ergeben, wie gut der Bildeindruck am äußeren Rand des Möglichen dann jedoch noch ist, ist fraglich. Die Schärfe bzw. der Fokus hingegen lässt sich an zwei Drehrädchen an den Haltern für das Kopfband einstellen, indem der vordere Teil des Headsets mit dem Handy sich vor und zurück bewegt und so der Abstand zwischen Smartphone und Linsen verändert werden kann. Die Einstellung lässt sich problemlos vornehmen und bietet auch genügend Widerstand, um sich nicht von selbst wieder zu verstellen. Unglücklicherweise beschlagen die Linsen bei warmen Außentemperaturen gerne mal, mir fehlen jedoch Vergleichswerte zu anderen Headsets.




*[size=+1]> Der Bluetooth-Controller[/size]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch der mitgelieferte Bluetooth-Controller soll hier nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Betrieben wird er mit zwei AAA-Batterien, bei deren Einsetzen man jedoch das Gefühl bekommt, man mache das Gerät kaputt, da die gesamte Unterseite über einen sehr fest sitzenden Klick-Mechanismus entfernt werden muss (es hilft ein Schraubendreher). Die übrige Verarbeitungsqualität reicht leider ebenfalls nicht an die des eigentlichen Headsets heran: Der Analog-Stick knarzt, kratzt und klappert, der Trigger auf der Vorderseite fühlt sich in Ermangelung eines guten Druckpunkts irgendwie schwammig an und auch die beiden übrigen Tasten (Zurück bzw. Menü/Ein/Aus) sind klapprig. Immerhin funktioniert die Bluetooth-Verbindung, sowohl zu Android-Geräten, als auch zu Windows-PCs einfach und stabil. Zu beachten ist, dass der Controller den fehlenden Touch-Knopf am Headset in Cardboard-Apps nicht immer ersetzen kann, da zum Beispiel die Cardboard-App beim Betätigen des Triggers immer ins Hauptmenü zurückspringt (beim Betätigen der Zurück-Taste logischerweise auch) und auf die Menü-Taste ebenfalls nicht reagiert.

Letztlich bleibt der Controller somit nur eine nette Beigabe, leider aber nicht mehr. Vom Einzelkauf muss ich jedoch dringend abraten; hier bietet der Markt deutlich bessere Alternativen.




*[size=+1]> VR mit Smartphone-Apps[/size]*

Hier möchte ich gar nicht zu viele Worte darüber verlieren. Dank des Headsets entsteht hier durchaus ein passables VR-Erlebnis, wenn die Qualität der verwendeten App stimmt. In Ermangelung eines vollwertigen Bluetooth-Controllers, qualitativer Apps und letztlich auch der Leistung eines Smartphones, bleibt dieser Variante gegenüber Riftcat ausschließlich die geringere Latenz zum Vorteil.




*[size=+1]> VR mit Riftcat/VRidge[/size]*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Gedanke hinter Riftcat bzw. VRidge ist einfach: Wieso nicht einfach die Smartphone-VR-Lösung für VR am PC verwenden? Da moderne Smartphones eine hohe Bildschirmauflösung benutzen und schnell genug sind, um hochauflösende Videostreams zu decodieren eigentlich eine naheliegende Idee. Und genau so funktioniert es auch: Auf dem PC wird Riftcat installiert, auf dem Smartphone die VRidge-App (verfügbar für iOS, Android und GearVR). Das Programm kostet in der momentanen Phase etwa 15€, es gibt jedoch auch eine Testversion, mit der die Spielesessions auf wenige Minuten beschränkt sind. Riftcat emuliert nun auf dem PC wahlweise eine Brille für SteamVR oder eine Oculus Rift für SDK 0.6 bis 0.8. Alternativ gibt es auch eine kleine Bibliothek mit Spielen, die direkt über Riftcat laufen, diese ist jedoch (noch) nicht erwähnenswert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den Einstellungen gibt es beispielsweise die Möglichkeit, die Auflösung oder den Encoder zu ändern, oder auch Supersampling anzuwenden (siehe Screenshot). Zusätzlich kommen noch weitere Einstellungen in der App auf dem Smartphone dazu, in der die Präferenz für das Frame-Timing (geringe Latenz vs flüssigere Ausgabe) oder die Art des Trackings eingestellt werden können. In späteren Updates planen die Entwickler, diese Einstellungen komplett auf die Desktop-App zu verlegen, sowie Sound-Streaming einzubauen. Die Ausgabe erfolgt über die Google VR API, sodass in zum Beispiel der Cardboard-APP über QR-Codes eingestellte Anpassungen für Headsets auch in VRidge übernommen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Smartphone kann wahlweise per WLAN oder USB-Tethering verbunden werden, wobei meiner Erfahrung nach letzteres definitiv zu bevorzugen ist, da es schlicht am wenigsten störungsanfällig ist. Beiden Optionen gemein ist leider, wie ich ursprünglich erwartet hatte, eine ziemlich heftige Latenz, die sich je nach Spiel mehr oder weniger stark bemerkbar macht. Schaltet man das Tracking ab, bemerkt man nicht mehr viel von der Latenz, aber gerade in Project Cars zum Beispiel stört dies etwas und begünstigt sicherlich die Übelkeit, die bei einigen Personen in VR ohnehin auftritt. Davon abgesehen funktioniert das Streaming über USB sehr problemlos und auch flüssig, bei der Nutzung über WLAN habe aber zumindest ich mit immer wieder auftretenden Hängern und Artefakten zu kämpfen, die den Vorteil des kabellosen Spielens für mich wieder aufheben. Selten kommt es auch zu Totalaussetzern, die das Verbinden von Riftcat und VRidge komplett verhindern, was ein komplettes Neustarten beider Anwendungen notwendig macht.

Bedenken sollte man auf jeden Fall, dass für das Streaming das Handy eine gewisse Leistung mitbringen sollte und auch der Akku schnell leergesaugt wird. Mit meinem Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro hatte ich keinerlei Probleme, aber mit dem LG Optimus G ist das Streaming nicht verwendbar. Dies liegt weniger an der Leistung des Gerätes, sondern an der maximal unterstützten Android-Version. Die App im PlayStore benötigt nämlich mindestens Lollipop, um zu funktionieren. Eine Testversion für KitKat ist zwar verfügbar, funktioniert bei mir jedoch nicht und wird auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Bei älteren Smartphones, die grundsätzlich noch schnell genug für Riftcat sind, kann man sich eventuell mit einem Custom-ROM behelfen.




*[size=+1]> Fazit[/size]*

Mit dem Baofeng Mojing S1 macht mal als Käufer eines VR-Headsets fürs Smartphone wohl wenig falsch. Das Bild ist in Kombination mit dem großen Sichtfeld im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Cardboard-Brillen wirklich ein Genuss. Zu Bemängeln sind jedoch die fehlende Möglichkeit, den Augenabstand einzustellen, sowie der fehlende Knopf direkt am Headset. Die Verarbeitungsqualität des beiliegenden Bluetooth-Controllers hätte auch noch etwas besser ausfallen können.

Lohnt sich nun aber Riftcat oder lohnt es sich nicht? Ich denke, das kommt vor allem auf die Ansprüche und auf die Erwartungshaltung an. Wer ein exakt vergleichbares Erlebnis zu Oculus Rift und HTC Vive sucht, der wird schwer enttäuscht werden, gerade wenn schlechtere Halterungen bzw. Headsets für das Smartphone benutzt werden. Wer allerdings bereits ein geeignetes Smartphone und vielleicht sogar ein passendes VR-Headset hat, der sollte die Möglichkeit zum kostenlosen Testen mit der Testversion unbedingt in Anspruch nehmen. Das Streaming klappt problemlos - und Spaß bringt es auf jeden Fall. Das Problem mit der hohen Latenz wird sich jedoch wohl mit einer solchen Lösung nie ganz beheben lassen.


----------

